# Truck, SUV oil vs. car oil??



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

I saw some 5w30 truck, suv Mobile One oil. What is the difference, if any, between 5w30 truck oil and 5w30 car oil?? Is it a sales gimmick?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Zebra said:


> I saw some 5w30 truck, suv Mobile One oil. What is the difference, if any, between 5w30 truck oil and 5w30 car oil?? Is it a sales gimmick?


Yes it is. Make sure you put GM 6094M oil in your LS2. Mobil 1 fully synthetic oil meets this spec. So do many others, but oddly, not all Mobil 1 branded oils do. Check the label - carefully


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

So not all Mobil 1 synthetic oil is good for our LS2's?I try not to buy the extended performance-but it looks like that is all we will have one day.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> Yes it is. Make sure you put GM 6094M oil in your LS2. Mobil 1 fully synthetic oil meets this spec. So do many others, but oddly, not all Mobil 1 branded oils do. Check the label - carefully


My bad - the correct oil wil also have GM 4718M specified on the label. Mobil 1 EP does NOT have this approval.


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

*So do not use synthetic oil?*

I use Mobil 1 Synthetic (10W30) in my wife's '02 Maxima, never had any issues, runs smooth like butter. I do not use extended life oil, or any additives, and she gets changed every 5k (per the manual). GTO cannot use synthetic? What oil is most common? Just the old normal GM dealership provided oil?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

05 and 06 must use synthetic with the proper GM specification. GM 4718M is the only approved oil for it. Penz plat and M1 are the only two that I can easily find anywhere.


----------

